# Entourage problem



## Debra Parker (Oct 11, 2007)

When I try to open Entourage I get an error message saying "Entourage cant access your data. To attempt to fix the problem, rebuild your database".
When I try to do this it comes up with another error message"An error occurred while launching. A read/write error has occurred (-40). What can I do? 

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks.

Debbie


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

when was the last time you ran the disk utility to repair permissions and the disk?


----------



## Debra Parker (Oct 11, 2007)

I ran it after this happened but no luck


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the next thing i'd try doing it trashing the preference file and see if that helps it start up. just move it to the trash can, but don't empty it. then when you launch the app, it will create a new pref file.


----------



## Debra Parker (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks - do you mean the prefrences file or the permissions file? Either way , where can I find them?

Deb


----------



## Debra Parker (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Sinclair

Actually I only repaired permissions not disk as this option not available (greyed out) when I tried. 

Deb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i can't say for sure where entourage keeps its pref files. it'll be in a folder names preferences which will be a folder named library. there will be two, one in your user folder, and the other at the root level, which is what you see if you were to double click on the hard drive icon on your desktop. look for a file with entourage in the name, and drag them to the trash can.


----------



## Debra Parker (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks sinclair_tm- I'll try it, but did you get my other post saying that I couldn't actually do a repair disk on the Hard Disk as option greyed out in the dialogue box- any suggestions?

Much appreciation

Deb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, i did. to do a repair, you have to boot from the cd that came with the mac from apple, as you can't repair the drive you booted from.


----------

